

Ask HN: Teach programming by turning open source apps into two player games? - amichail

Consider for example an open source text editor app.<p>The idea is to have one player move around from function to function in the text editor source code (not using the app) while the other player tries to zap him&#x2F;her by using the app in a way that will get the function containing the player to execute.<p>Both players would be able to see what each is currently doing.<p>Would such a game be helpful in teaching people programming?
======
paulhauggis
Is this geared at kids or adults? I only ask because software development will
never be as exciting to some as a video game.

~~~
amichail
But what about just helping people understand what programming is like?

~~~
detaro
But it doesn't really show what programming is like, does it? It seems mostly
useful for people who already have some code literacy to understand how a
program might be structured

